# HardcoreBarbie does Barbie



## HardcoreBarbie (Mar 17, 2007)

well....thats a given 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is barbie done my way lol











Used the green from my NARS Rated R duo and the pink from MAC e/s Living Pink...smut on the outer V's for shading.


----------



## niksaki (Mar 17, 2007)

OMG that is HOT! love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nic


----------



## jinsy (Mar 17, 2007)

smokin' hot!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2007)

your way rocks!


----------



## Daligani (Mar 17, 2007)

And pardon the language but your way kicks major ass


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 17, 2007)

very pretty and good blending


----------



## Pei (Mar 17, 2007)

Wowser!

This is beautiful


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 17, 2007)

this is very cool and inspirational.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 17, 2007)

OOoooh. It's lurrve.
Very, very nice.
It looks way sexy.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 17, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur soooooooo cute and adorable...love ur lashes


----------



## milamonster (Apr 28, 2007)

pm what kind of mascara you use
your lashes look great!


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 28, 2007)

hot 
Very pretty


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 28, 2007)

yeaaaa, i like ur way better


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 28, 2007)

that's so awesome! like someone else said, i like your way better too. <3


----------



## astronaut (Apr 28, 2007)

Daanggg are those lashes real? They're AMAZING


----------



## deadsexpuppet (Apr 28, 2007)

Cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha I think I'm like the only person that didn't attempt to re-create the Barbie look. Just got too lazy.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 29, 2007)

kewlies!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 29, 2007)

love it


----------



## wafflebees (Apr 29, 2007)

this is a fabulous look!  what's on your cheeks?


----------



## glued2mac (Apr 29, 2007)

i love it and totally love the blending!


----------



## magi (Apr 29, 2007)

WOOOW, so cool. I love it. Your eyes are sooo pretty...


----------



## Dana72 (Apr 29, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Miss World (Apr 29, 2007)

very cute! love the look!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Apr 29, 2007)

i LOVEE it! <3


----------



## makeup_junkie (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow...that is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the color combo!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 29, 2007)

u snapped! GJ!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 29, 2007)

i like it! good blending, you look so sad though


----------



## Cris_gonc (Apr 29, 2007)

Great makeup
and the contrast between your black hair, blue eyes and sexy barbie look looks gorgeous.


----------



## xheylushx (Apr 30, 2007)

that is so neat, you're lashes look amazing.


----------



## Simi (Apr 30, 2007)

you've done fablous job. It's so pretty....


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Apr 30, 2007)

love them eyes!!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 30, 2007)

colorful!!love it


----------



## *emilie* (May 1, 2007)

niiiiiiiice !


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_i like it! good blending, you look so sad though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh lord! thats not good!! i guess i think it'll look cheese if ive got my big smile on...cos my smile is massive ahaha...and crooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you sooo much girls!!! i havent been on in a while and i came back and saw more lovely comments!!!

will HAVE to get back into posting more often now lol


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 7, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 7, 2007)

you have such big, beautiful eyes!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 7, 2007)

wow it's super hot!


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Jun 8, 2007)

I love it =D


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_And pardon the language but your way kicks major ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ditto!


----------



## xxk1nky (Jun 8, 2007)

Your lashes are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## XShear (Jun 8, 2007)

LOVE it. Did I mention that I'm totally jealous of your lips? XD


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 8, 2007)

that is definitely my going-out-tomorrow-night look!!  love it girl!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 9, 2007)

thats really hot!


----------

